# Most efficient way to diffuse CO2



## Jaap (19 Oct 2011)

Hello,

I would like to ensure that my CO2 diffusion into the aquarium is most efficient. What equipment do you suggest? Anything specific? glass diffuser, reactore, inline diffuser? What do you use? My aquarium is 90L.

Thanks


----------



## spyder (19 Oct 2011)

It seems inline Up atomisers are popular and effective right now. I've not used 1 personally but I'm waiting for 1 to turn up for my next tank.


----------



## Alastair (19 Oct 2011)

Either the inline diffusers or the super atomiser internal diffusers. I use the latter and don't need as much co2. I'll be making my own reactor soon though


----------



## Jaap (19 Oct 2011)

If possible could you also provide product names or urls? I dont seem to understand all these atomizers and diffusers  

Thanks


----------



## spyder (19 Oct 2011)

Is there something about that in the forum terms and conditions.

You can always use the links page of this very site and check the sponsors. Most of them stock Co2 equipment.

Here ya go. http://www.ukaps.org/links.htm


----------



## Alastair (19 Oct 2011)

I've provided links to eBay before with no trouble. If your looking for various diffuses then like spyder mentioned have a look at the sponsors. Aqua essentials have all the various types of diffusers in at good prices


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Oct 2011)

i very happy my Up Atomiser (connects to external filter), available from aquaessentials or from far east on ebay if your not in a rush.


----------



## Jaap (21 Oct 2011)

Which one would fit my Hydor Prime 30? 

Thanks


----------



## Alastair (21 Oct 2011)

You'd need to measure the internal diameter of your hose to work out which one would be suitable.


----------



## morefirejules08 (22 Oct 2011)

What do people think of reactors like the tmc aquagro series


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> What do people think of reactors like the tmc aquagro series



I had a dennerle cyclo reactor, the type that runs inside the tank powered by the filter outlet and in 6 months never felt it worked effectively.  I would never go back from inline.
It seems that inline reactors and atomisers are the most popular choice as the most painless way to get good co2 distribution and the bonus of not having large pieces of plastic and glass 'in tank' that need cleaning constantly.

Also Glass/ ceramic diffusors really are only as good as the money you pay for them.


----------



## Emyr (23 Oct 2011)

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html

These ones look amazing. As you can see in the video below it is very effective. I will be getting one of these pretty soon. Look like powder coming out. 

'Capable of 100% dissolution in the aquarium water'

If you have good flow in the aquarium then you don't really need an inline diffuser and a standard one should be fine. Unless you prefer not to have it in the tank.


----------



## Alastair (23 Oct 2011)

I'll have one or two of those going very soon on here if your looking for one. Brand new too. Exactly the same as green leaf aquariums.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Oct 2011)

I use the atomic diffused and find it better than any glassware diffuser I have ever had but I've never bought the high end stuff. Be warned the need a working pressure of 2bar+ so make sure your reg is up for working with them.


----------



## fish bait (23 Oct 2011)

I use a Atomizer diffuser and it produces very small bubbles, and my filters pushes them all over the tank. Much better than my glass diffuser which wasn't half as good.


----------



## hotweldfire (23 Oct 2011)

I use a waterplant inline. Cheap piece of plastic, cost me £6 I think. Basically the same as the TMC aquagro one. Brilliant bit of kit. Since using it my co2 lasts twice as long and for the first time I see pearling and for the first time I've managed to get HC to grow. Slightly worryingly though it leaked (more like weeped - a couple of drops a day) for the first four days then stopped.


----------



## Alastair (24 Oct 2011)

You got a pic hot weld?


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Oct 2011)

Can take a photo of it running under my tank in a couple of days of you like mate. Basically identical to the tmc one:

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/planted-tank/aquagro-power-diffusers.asp

Except cheaper. Attach to your outlet hose on your cannister filter. Hose goes in on the side, out on the top and into tank. CO2 plugs into top. Flow from filter spins the wheels that chop up the co2. Very effective. As I said, got to watch out for the leak though. Also, much like filter hose, tends to get a bit filthy.


----------



## PeteA (24 Oct 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Can take a photo of it running under my tank in a couple of days of you like mate. Basically identical to the tmc one:
> 
> http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/planted-tank/aquagro-power-diffusers.asp
> 
> Except cheaper. Attach to your outlet hose on your cannister filter. Hose goes in on the side, out on the top and into tank. CO2 plugs into top. Flow from filter spins the wheels that chop up the co2. Very effective. As I said, got to watch out for the leak though. Also, much like filter hose, tends to get a bit filthy.



Would you say it affects the flow speed much?  Also would it go before or after an inline heater?

pete.


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Oct 2011)

I think it's bound to affect the flow somewhat but not that much. I use a koralia in the tank anyway so can live with a slightly slower flow from the external. Does add an additional PITA step when trying to bleed a bleedin' eheim though. Bubbles get trapped in it so you have to turn it upside down to release them. If you fit one make sure you give yourself enough hosing to be able to do this comfortably.

I would have the inline heater on the hosing going into the filter and this on the hosing going out.


----------

